# POLL - PICK 3: North America's 25 Tallest Skyscrapers of 2010-2019



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Simple enough: The decade is coming to an end and we now know one thing is clear: 2010-2019 coincided with the greatest skyscraper boom in North American history.

Below are the 25 tallest buildings that were completed, or topped out, from 2010-2019. Vote for your Top 3 favorites above: Gold, Silver, Bronze! And feel free to add your favorite shots of these new 25! [Tried to add a formal poll, but apparently the system requires you to add all 25 options in lightning speed, aka 5 minutes, or the poll is no longer allowed].

_All images courtesy of Skyscrapercenter.com unless other source provided_


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

*25. TORONTO: Saint Regis Toronto 908' [2012]*










*24. NEW YORK: 125 Greenwich Street 912' [2020]*










*23. NEW YORK: 15 Hudson Yards 914' [2019]*










*22. SAN PEDRO GARZA GARCIA: Torre KOI 916' [2017]*










*21. PANAMA CITY: Torre Vitri 921' [2012]*









Source: https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw0R6TKjUhE6cjuiG_MXwL-9&ust=1575153420572098


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

*20. NEW YORK: 30 Park Place 926' [2016]*










*19. PANAMA CITY: JW Marriott 932' [2011]*










*18. NEW YORK: 220 Central Park South 950' [2019]*










*17. NEW YORK: Four World Trade Center 977' [2014]*










*16. NEW YORK: One Manhattan West 995' [2019]* *Our First Supertall on the List*


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

*15. MONTERREY: T.Op Torre 1 1,000' [2020]*









SSC User _Vicraya2_: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif

*14. NEW YORK: One57 1,004' [2014]*










*13. NEW YORK: 35 Hudson Yards 1,010' [2019]*










*12. NEW YORK: 53 West 53rd 1,050' [2019]*









SSC User Slow Burn: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162222668&postcount=4548

*11. SAN FRANCISCO: Salesforce Tower 1,070' [2018]*


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

*10. NEW YORK: Three World Trade Center 1,079' [2018]*










*09. LOS ANGELES: Wilshire Grand Center 1,100' [2018]*










*08. PHILADELPHIA: Comcast Technology Center 1,121' [2018]*









Flickr User Brandon Bartoszek: https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma... SkyscraperCity&txt=Comcast Technology Center

*07. CHICAGO: Vista Tower 1,191' [2020]*









SSP User Nick Ulivieri: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161180554&postcount=1206

*06. NEW YORK: 30 Hudson Yards 1,267' [2019]*


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

The Top 5

*05. NEW YORK: 432 Park Avenue 1,397' [2015]*










*04. NEW YORK: One Vanderbilt 1,401' [2021]*









Flickr User Brian Aronson: https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...craperCity&txt=baronsonphoto-20191116-001.jpg

*03. NEW YORK: 111 West 57th Street 1,428' [2020]*



























Photographer Field Condition: http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2019/11/19/construction-tour-111-w-57-shop-architects

*02. NEW YORK: Central Park Tower 1,550' [2020]*



























Flickr User Brian Aronson: https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...- Page 517 - SkyscraperCity&txt=Brian Aronson

*01. NEW YORK: One World Trade Center 1,776' [2014]*


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

And because we all love photos, here are some of my favorite shots including a Top 25 building:

*11. SAN FRANCISCO: Salesforce Tower 1,070' [2018]*
new pano-1 by Kyle Mortara, on Flickr

*07. CHICAGO: Vista Tower 1,191' [2020]*
One Chicago Square by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48761529196/in/[email protected]/


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

6 - 30 Hudson Yards
10 - 3 WTC
12 - 53 West 53rd (Tower Verre)

NYC dominated the decade that's for sure. The ones outside the US all are kind of tacky, SF's looks like a giant erection, Philly's is awkward, Chicago's Vista apparently has a weird top going on... The only one I think that could have qualified is LA's, except I think it messed up the balance of the skyline by having a higher spire/lower roof combo as compared to the Library Tower.

My 4th place is also in NYC, #13 - 35 Hudson Yards.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

*14. NEW YORK: One57 1,004' [2014]* One57 when it was all alone on 57th St.

Central Park by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*07. CHICAGO: Vista Tower 1,191' [2020]*

Chiberia The Cold War 2019 by BartPhotography, on Flickr

*NEW YORK - 6 of the Top 25 in one shot* Pre-One Vanderbilt

New York city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

*11. SAN FRANCISCO: Salesforce Tower 1,070' [2018]*

San Francisco City Hall by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr

*19. PANAMA CITY: JW Marriott 932' [2011] Peeking out like a sail on the far-right
*
Panama City Panorama by Richard Silver, on Flickr

*NEW YORK - If my math is correct, 9 of the Top 25 are visible here*

_RJS6608 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

1) 1 Vanderbilt. An ultramodern tower using throwback elements in the design, this office tower serves as the flagship for the revitalization of the world's premier business district: Midtown East. 

2) 111 w 57th Street. The world's skinniest building. It pushes the envelope for what Manhattan zoning allows. It's exclusive to the billionaires, but its exterior details are so eclectic, I consider it a monument on the skyline that the public can enjoy, much like many of the city's older skyscrapers. 

3) Salesforce Tower. This tower truly brought the San Francisco skyline into the 21st century and gave it the public observatory it was missing. Its facade is brilliant and the crown is unlike anything else in North America.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

*NEW YORK - If my math is correct, 10[!] of the Top 25 are visible here. Pre-One Vanderbilt*

_RJS6424 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

*01. NEW YORK: One World Trade Center 1,776' [2014]*

Harper's Bazaar 150th Anniversary Light show on the Empire State Building by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr

*11. SAN FRANCISCO: Salesforce Tower 1,070' [2018]*

Grizzly Peak by Michael Swingler, on Flickr

And my favorite picture of the decade:

*NEW YORK: Hudson Yards. 4 of the Top 25* Someone should re-take this photo now that One Vanderbilt is in the mix.

New York at Dusk by Matt Stierhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

DZH22 said:


> 6 - 30 Hudson Yards
> 10 - 3 WTC
> 12 - 53 West 53rd (Tower Verre)
> 
> ...


Philadelphia's is probably my least favorite. There's only one angle where I find it "acceptable" [looking at it from the Philadelphia Museum of Art].

I love Wilshire from the fat angle and hate it from the thin backside. Overall, an OK building.

Vista Tower looks fantastic within the context of Chicago's skyline. As an individual building it leaves a lot to be desired.

All of Cesar Pelli's buildings are giant hard dildos. And if there's a city I associate with giant hard dildos, it's San Francisco. In other words, I couldn't think of a better city for it. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Hudson11 said:


> 1) 1 Vanderbilt. An ultramodern tower using throwback elements in the design, this office tower serves as the flagship for the revitalization of the world's premier business district: Midtown East.
> 
> 2) 111 w 57th Street. The world's skinniest building. It pushes the envelope for what Manhattan zoning allows. It's exclusive to the billionaires, but its exterior details are so eclectic, I consider it a monument on the skyline that the public can enjoy, much like many of the city's older skyscrapers.
> 
> 3) Salesforce Tower. This tower truly brought the San Francisco skyline into the 21st century and gave it the public observatory it was missing. Its facade is brilliant and the crown is unlike anything else in North America.


I agree with 2 and 3. Still bitter about the chop for One Vanderbilt though. 1,501' would have been incredible, and the current height feels like smushed.

My Top 3 are:
1. New York: 111 West 57th Street
2. New York: 30 Park Place
3. New York: 53 West 53rd [bitter about this chop too]

30 Park Place is an unconventional pic, but I'm an absolute sucker for pre-war NYC, and I love the throwback feel to it. I'll gladly take another dozen 30 Park Places.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

And for historical comparison, here's the height a tower had to be to join the Top 25 list of its decade:

2010-2019: 908' Toronto: Saint Regis Toronto [inclusive of T/O]
2000-2009: 681' Chicago: 111 South Wacker
1990-1999: 692' New York: Americas Tower
1980-1989: 739' New York: Three World Financial Center
1970-1979: 689' New York: Solow Building
1960-1969: 604' Montreal: La Tour CIBC
1950-1959: 388' New York: 425 Park Avenue
1940-1949: 221' New York: Berkeley House Apartments
1930-1939: 512' New York: Millennium Towers North
1920-1929: 498' New York: The Barclay
1910-1919: 319' Oakland: Oakland City Hall
1900-1909: 275' Detroit: Fisher Building

We usually associate the 1930s with the last big continental boom. BUT, a tower only had to be 512' to crack the Top 25 that decade. A 512' building this decade, by comparison, would have only placed 274th.

Just goes to show the absolutely gargantuan building boom this decade.

And with the Greater East Midtown rezoning now in place [only since 2017], I feel very confident that 2020-2029 will be the first decade where a building will need to be 1,000+ feet to crack the Top 25.

After Hudson Yards and Billionaires Row, all attention now shifts to this little Avenue:

Helmsley Building in rainbow colors for Pride Week, Park Avenue, Manhattan, New York City 2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## appetitefordestructi (Jun 29, 2019)

My top 3
1.One Vanderbilt
2.Salesforce tower
3.Vista tower


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I voted for 30 HY, One57, and Torre KOI.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

My choices were 53W53, Salesforce Tower, and 111W57. All amazing buildings, part of an even better decade for building. Here's to 2020!


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

NYC dominated the decade when prior to that people thought NYC wouldn't build anything tall anymore. And to think theres 3 more supertalls u/c right now. The list is actually pretty good. Pretty outstanding buildings from different cities. My faves are 11 W57, Salesforce, Wilshire Grand, OneVanderbilt and 1WTC.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Central Park Tower
Vista Tower
Salesforce Tower

3 favs


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

SF Salesforce is #1 for me. Beautiful tower!


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Salesforce Tower definitely has an advantage in this poll, as NYC has 16 options that are cannibalizing each other's votes!


----------



## WibblyWobbly (Jul 17, 2012)

The three highest Hudson Yards towers really blow me away. They tried to make them all unique and succeeded, with the learning buildings being iconic and the others being more subtle yet still unique. Such a huge complex.

Least favourites are the Panama City towers, Philly's new tallest (I don't think it's a terrible building, but there's something tragic about the perfect skyline of philly being over-crowded by it, I was okay with the previous comcast building but this one is just in the wrong location). 

I'm also not a fan of One Vanderbilt simply for its facade. Perfectly horizontal glass/concrete stripes for the entirety of the tower is a convention I was hoping we'd leave behind in the 70s. The form of the building is cool though.

Salesforce possibly could've had a more interesting facade, but I'm warming up to it. 
I have trouble liking Wilshire and its place on the skyline, but it's not a bad building.

The other NYC towers like Torre Verre, 111 West 57 and One57 are all freaking awesome and great designs for towers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hard to choose, they all have their own beauty.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

DZH22 said:


> Salesforce Tower definitely has an advantage in this poll, as NYC has 16 options that are cannibalizing each other's votes!


That's why I made it a Pick 3!


----------

